# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  Super doctor 3 commzero 3.940

## mohamed73

Super Doctor 3 NON-STOP Update commzero Ver.3.940 ready 
IQ Doctor Features:
1: [SPD] Support SC6610/20 serial flash
2: [MStar] Support IMEI rebuild
3: [All Chips] Support new serial flash memory:
SF_W25Q16CV
SF_N25Q032
SF_N25Q064 
All Bug fixes:
1.[SPD] Fix SC6600D ReadFlash
2: some tiny bug fixed  
download from here 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
NEW YEAR GIFT FOR INDIAN CUSTOMER 
AND HAPPY DIWALI  
B R  
SUPER DOCTOR 3

----------

